
Operational Amplifier - stmw
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_amplifier
======
asplake
741! Takes me back to my teens! Are they still used?

~~~
stmw
They're certainly still manufactured and used in existing designs, but I think
the trend now is towards designs oriented towards lower voltage, single-side
supplies.

